# Like Slasher Flicks?  Like One on One Fighters?



## Hadrian (May 22, 2010)

Source



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Want to thank BD Member Jimmydiablo for the heads up on TerrorDrome. What exactly is TerrorDrome? Classic horror movie killers go head to head Mortal Kombat and Street Fighter style.
> 
> Freddy, Jason, Chuckie, Leatherface and more you get to choose from. You can download a free demo fright now from their site HERE!  Check out a ton of screens past the break. No release date has been said yet, but the game will be free for download because of the damn law!



There is a demo which lets you play as Freddy, Ash Williams, Michael & Leatherface and you can grab it from here.


























More Screens


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Looks quite awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, will this stay free? The full game, I mean.


----------



## Rayder (May 22, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Looks quite awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depends on how you go about acquiring it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Looks OK, but using MK gameplay mechanics would be a showstopper for me.  I've always found MK too stiff and unintuitive to play.  Hope SF's gameplay style will be used more than MK's.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can't really get into Mortal Kombat either, it just seems like they're all games that still date from the early console ages...


----------



## Hadrian (May 22, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> So, will this stay free? The full game, I mean.
> Yep as it says on the first post:
> 
> QUOTEthe game will be free for download because of the damn law!



If they sold this they'd get in trouble with all of the studios that own the characters.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Awesome, I'll tell all my friends that are also into horror stuff about it too


----------



## choconado (May 29, 2010)

what's the over/under that this is just a cheesy mugen pack?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 29, 2010)

If this is a game...why is it in BMTM? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's basically the "everything that isn't a game" section...


----------

